# Top 3 mẫu ghế văn phòng gác chân vừa sang vừa chất



## huynhha2608123 (6/10/21)

Xin chào tất cả các bạn trong diễn đàn momreview.vn. Hôm nay mình sẽ chia sẻ cho các bạn 3 mẫu ghế văn phòng gác chân vừa sang vừa chất đến từ thương hiệu nội thất Hòa Phát và nội thất Đông Sài Gòn. Hãy cùng mình tìm hiểu qua bài viết dưới đây.




*Top 3 mẫu ghế văn phòng gác chân vừa sang vừa chất*

Bài viết sau đây sẽ đưa bạn đến với 6 thiết kế ghế văn phòng thông minh có đệm chân từ các thương hiệu nổi tiếng. Thông qua đó bạn sẽ có thêm nhiều ý tưởng lựa chọn và thiết kế nội thất văn phòng làm việc chuyên nghiệp.

>>> Bạn có thể mua bàn ghế uy tín HCM tại: Bàn ghế Hòa Phát

*Ghế văn phòng Đông Sài Gòn S608*

Nếu các bạn trong diễn đàn momreview.vn đang cần tìm một thiết kế sang trọng, đẳng cấp thì đừng bỏ lỡ mẫu ghế S608 của nội thất Đông Sài Gòn. Đây là thiết kế lý tưởng cho phòng làm việc lãnh đạo, có thể kết hợp với các mẫu bàn giám đốc gỗ, bàn chân sắt thời thượng, tạo sự chuyên nghiệp và uy quyền cho người dùng.




Trải nghiệm ghế mang đến sự êm ái, thoải mái trong suốt quá trình làm việc. Phần lưng tựa cao, mang đến tư thế ngồi khoa học, đệm dày phồng nhưng không gây hầm nóng, ôm trọn tư thế người ngồi. Thiết kế có đệm chân mở ra tạo nên chiếc giường mini tiện dụng khi nghỉ ngơi. Tone màu trung tính càng tăng thẩm mỹ cho không gian.

*Ghế lưới văn phòng Hòa Phát GL333*

Đây là thiết kế mới của *noi that Hoa Phat*, thiết kế với cấu trúc đơn giản, hiện đại, chủ yếu mang đến trải nghiệm thoải mái cho dân văn phòng. Sản phẩm là lựa chọn hay dành cho lãnh đạo, các vị trưởng phó các bộ phận. Phần lưng ghế có tựa đầu cong hỗ trợ từ vùng cổ xuống tận thắt lưng, uốn cong một cách tinh tế đòi hỏi độ chính xác và tay nghề cực cao. Mặt đệm sử dụng vải lưới thoáng khí, tạo cảm giác thoải mái, thật sự dễ chịu.




Khác với các mẫu trên, ở ghế GL333, phần đệm chân sử dụng nhựa cứng chắc chắn, vẫn đảm bảo khả năng chịu lực tốt, phù hợp đại đa số người dùng. Độ cao ghế được nâng hạ ở độ cao từ 1235 - 1310mm. Bạn có thể kết hợp với mẫu bàn làm việc văn phòng[/URL] Hòa Phát để mang lại sự đồng bộ cho góc làm việc.

Ghế văn phòng S910

Và cuối cùng là mẫu ghế hiện đại S910 của nội thất Đông Sài Gòn. Không phải ngẫu nhiên ghế sử dụng tone màu đen, vì đây là gam màu thời thượng, thích hợp với các vị lãnh đạo. Ghế sử dụng khung nhựa, bên trong vải lưới dệt chắc chắn, thoáng mát, cách nhiệt vô cùng chất lượng. Tựa đầu cũng sử dụng vải lưới với độ cao hỗ trợ tránh tình trạng đau nhức vai lưng do ngồi làm việc trong khoảng thời gian dài. Tay vịn chữ T sáng tạo cùng chân xoay thép mạ sáng bóng. Phần đệm chân được kéo ra khi nằm nghỉ ngơi và dễ dàng gấp lại khi không sử dụng. Ghế có thể kết hợp cùng bàn làm việc chân sắt, tạo nên bộ đôi hoàn hảo cho phòng lãnh đạo.

Với thiết kế ưu việt cùng thẩm mỹ cao, sản phẩm của xu hướng hiện đại này đã và đang là vật dụng văn phòng được ưa chuộng hàng đầu. Nếu bạn cần thêm tư vấn lựa chọn, hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua hotline: 028.3929.3111. Bạn có thể xem thêm nhiều mẫu ghế văn phòng khác đẹp hơn tại hoaphatnoithat.vn

Cảm ơn các bạn trong diễn đàn momreview.vn đã theo dõi bài viết của mình. Hi vọng rằng những điều mình chia sẻ sẽ giúp ích cho các bạn. Hẹn các bạn trong những bài chia sẻ khác.

*Nguồn tại:* 6 mẫu ghế văn phòng thông minh có đệm chân sang và chất


----------

